# More Forums?



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, 
Can anyone recommend some more forum sites I can join about preparing? Also anyone forums about cooking or canning that you like?

Thanks!
Rhi


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Should be able ta find anythin yall need right here. Just ask questions. No need ta go anywhere else.

I been on other sites, don't even bother no more. I like it here. Good folks an good info.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am sure there are other good forums out there, but I haven't found them. I hung my hat at PS because of the vast amount of bad information, bickering and mall ninjaesque environments at the other heavily populated forums on prepping and survival. I have heard some positive things about the American Preppers Network forums but have never been there personally.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

survivalbill.ca is a pretty decent forum, as far as the people go, but their slant is more bush craft than homesteading. permies.com is full of information to, but you have to like their more left leaning attitude (which is weird because socialism isn't much about permaculture) 
you might find info on canning and preserving on some other sites, but this site has about the best group of people that you can find.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

rhiana said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend some more forum sites I can join about preparing? Also anyone forums about cooking or canning that you like?
> 
> Thanks!
> Rhi


I would suggest instead of join several SHIT/EOTWAWKI type preparedness forums you join specialized ones.

As examples: One about firearms. Another on camping. Food preparation and storage.

I get more detailed information this way and by using a different login name I stay under the radar so to speak.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

***Also anyone forums about cooking or canning that you like?***

Hmmm..why?? When you are the author of this??

http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Canned-Frugal-Living-Academy-ebook/dp/B00DZZHF50


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I would suggest instead of join several SHIT/EOTWAWKI type preparedness forums you join specialized ones.
> 
> As examples: One about firearms. Another on camping. Food preparation and storage.
> 
> I get more detailed information this way and by using a different login name I stay under the radar so to speak.


I would second that suggestion because I've seen on more than a couple shooting forums people are labeled... "oh you must be one of those survival types" as if that makes your question about a firearm any less valid or more whacky than anyone elses with that level of experience.

I like PS because of the people and the wealth of knowledge. There are some things that people may be looking for that they'll find unavailable, such as a wide array of discussions about firearms, particularly the use and effects of them on people (as opposed to some talk in the hunting forum)

This isnt because PS frowns on 2A, the average citizen being trained and armed or anything else of that nature, it's part of the forums agreement with the hosting service which in my opinion is known for their left of center views...

If that's the kind of information you want, there's going to be a lot more forums that cater to it, just be sure to wear your nomex underware because on some of them the discussion can get a little... heated!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

JayJay said:


> ***Also anyone forums about cooking or canning that you like?***
> 
> Hmmm..why?? When you are the author of this??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Canned-Frugal-Living-Academy-ebook/dp/B00DZZHF50


maybe looking for ideas for a new book? dunno...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

There are other forums, but any forum is only as good as the participants. If you just google something like "prepper forum" you'll find a number. Personally I have been on several others in the past but have wound up here and on forums with other topics, e.g. firearms, HAM radio, etc.

There is nothing preventing you from participating in several, but you'll gravitate to the ones you like.


----------



## smalltime (Nov 29, 2013)

Homesteading Today is a good forum, lots of info.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Preparedsociety is my only "prepper" forum


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

This blog has a lot of good information about food preparation and preservation.

http://oldcoothillbilly.wordpress.com

The guy that runs it is kind of an old fart but he puts out some good info.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Har, har, har. Bah, humbug!

I need ta get back at that to. So many irons in the fire, there be days I thin I'm chasin my own tail.


----------



## Bathouse (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.survivalistboards.com/index.php
Is the only other forum I read, but there are many others..


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I used to be on 2 prepper forums, and one survivalist form. I stopped going to the others and just come here. This is the best!

I do spend time on 2 pilot forums, 1 retirement forum, 2 financial forums, 1 welding forum, 1 garage forum, ID channel forum, missing persons forum, 2 auto forums, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something. Good thing I'm retired.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

smalltime said:


> Homesteading Today is a good forum, lots of info.


Same here, about the only other one I visit often. 
When I first got started I was on Minion Report for several years, but haven't been back in a while. Good folks there, too. This forum is a little more level headed. 
I really like Homesteading Today, but I think this forum sees more action.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I post here and on TimeBomb2000 the most. I am a member at the American Preppers Network. I joined when it first started and then it was like being in high school with all the cliques and I stopped posting there for years. I've been back recently and posted a couple of times. Of course there are those "old timers" members who have taken it upon themselves to try to play down or correct me on my opinions but I just figure they can bite my big white butt ( snickers)

To learn anything more or new about canning then you need to go to Ball's website.
OR go to your states Extension Service site and see what they have.

You can also go to:http://nchfp.uga.edu/

But if you're looking for recipes for another book I'm sure you know you can search online for plenty and steal those lol


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> I post here and on TimeBomb2000 the most. I am a member at the American Preppers Network. I joined when it first started and then it was like being in high school with all the cliques and I stopped posting there for years. I've been back recently and posted a couple of times. Of course there are those "old timers" members who have taken it upon themselves to try to play down or correct me on my opinions but I just figure they can bite my big white butt ( snickers)
> 
> To learn anything more or new about canning then you need to go to Ball's website.
> OR go to your states Extension Service site and see what they have.
> ...


The American Preppers Network is moderated by some highly opinionated people and when they are wrong they are adamantly wrong.

It does seem to be active, but I recommend avoiding it.


----------

